# When is an Incra fence really useful?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I am getting sick of this, not only that I can't order the product from Amazon as I would like but most of the other re-sellers have 10-12 weeks of waiting time.

I have a long list of projects and I am wondering if I really need this.
Here is the list:
-free standing kitchen cabinets (need to relocate existing by making new cabinets and move doors) x2
-kitchen island 
-2 end tables 
-2 wood strip lamps
-bathroom cabinets for two bathrooms
-2 shoe racks
-2 organizers (for my wife's purses and scarfs) )
-one coffee table
-4 book cases
-20 frames
-one cross cut sled

Which one of the above requires high precision fences and miters?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

None of them do. I don't have one and I build items like those and more with complete success. I have a sturdy Unifence that's properly aligned, and I know how to use it, my saw, and the rest of the tools in my shop.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I have the original miter and fence that come with the Ridgid TS3650 table saw
Is that reliable enough for the above items?
My impression after watching the Incra videos is that their system is really good and it makes sense to have one when you are executing repeatable tasks and you want the same precision and guaranteed identical sizes


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The Incra miter gauge, like the Incra 1000, is an excellent accessory for your saw. However, if you build your crosscut sled first (and you should), then it becomes an item you can live without until you begin work on your frames (I assume you're referring to frames with mitered corners). Even then, you can get creative and add a miter-cutting fixture to your crosscut sled. There are lots of posts and videos available for ideas on how to do that.

I assumed the post was referring to the Incra TS-LS fence. That is completely unnecessary. I'm not saying it isn't a useful, quality accessory for a table saw, it's just not necessary to complete your project list. Take that money and buy a good blade and other tools you'll find you need or want.

One suggestion: Build more than one crosscut sled in different sizes. I have one with a 12" capacity, one with a 20" capacity and one with a 30" capacity. When you start work on your cabinetry, the big one will be invaluable for cutting the side panels, floors and any shelves. Rip them to width, then crosscut one end to trim it square and finally crosscut to length.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes that sounds pretty much like what I am thinking
I have posted a list of tools already have, now I need to see what other tools I might want to spend 750USD on, it's an Amazon gift card.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I remember seeing your post. You're going to have a lot of fun shopping with that big of a purse. Best of luck and looking forward to hearing how things go.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Cabinet and drawer dimensions need to be tight when building multiple units. 1/32 is good all the time but the rigidly is unmatched and the repeatability is a godsend when making volume (interchangeable) units. Any drawer in any cabinet built over time is easy with an Incra when 1/16 is a big error.

The Incra will bump up the quality and speed of your work to the next level.

M


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Do you think that what I listed there is volume?
I do not plan to have drawers, just built in shelved. 
Maybe I will have drawers for the bathroom cabinets (two top drawers for each)
It is worth spending ~900 on the LS-TS combo?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

TS-LS 32" is $400, 52" is $525 or so. Worth every penny. Just making cabinet doors can be volume if you make one at a time and need a dozen. Repeatability is off the scale and precision setups are fast. Trust me, it's worth it.

I have a new griz 833 with the incra m1000, ts-ls, right side router table with a *big* Milwaukee 3-1/2 hp router. Does cabinet & raised panel work in 1/2 of a two car garage. Not only that but I also have four of their rules and marking gauges. Round out the set with a wixey angle cube, digital height indicator, 8" digital calipers and a wixey readout on the planer for a precision shop at a dirt cheap price.

I do a lot of 1/2 and 1/4 stock work and thous start to stack up in a hurry.









This is all 1/8" material and we needed all the accuracy and repeatability we could get to allow the drawers to swap …

M


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Cabinet and drawer dimensions need to be tight when building multiple units. 1/32 is good all the time but the rigidly is unmatched and the repeatability is a godsend when making volume (interchangeable) units. Any drawer in any cabinet built over time is easy with an Incra when 1/16 is a big error.
> 
> The Incra will bump up the quality and speed of your work to the next level.
> 
> - Madmark2


Most of my business lately is custom cabinets for bathroom and kitchen remodels. It's not rocket science. It's not even fine woodworking by my definition. You're building boxes, drawers and doors. Things like quality workmanship, good designs, grain matching, book matching, expert finishing, etc, have a far greater impact on the beauty of my work.

On drawers for any cabinet, give me a dimension for the opening, and the type of hardware, and I'll build you fifty drawers that fit perfectly. I'll even reset all of my saw adjustments each time and start from scratch for every one. They'll all be perfect. It's more about the craftsman than a specialty accessory like that.

If the Incra TS-LS was necessary for accurate, efficient work, you'd see them in every professional shop-but you don't.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

it is for this. the joints are flawless.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ditto to what rich has said,dont even hesitate thinking you need one to do what youve listed,ive done woodworking for over 40 years without one and dont even have a desire to ever spend the money to get one.just curious ,what makes you think you even need one? fine quality joinery has been done for a lot longer than the incra fence has been around,learn skills first then decide if you "need" one.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> it is for this. the joints are flawless.
> 
> - ruger


First, did you see that on the list of projects the OP is planning? Second, a skilled craftsman can do those with hand tools.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I knew I "needed" one the first time I used one. Yes you can make Chippendale highboys with flint knives and sharkskin for sandpaper too. I know it advanced my shop in ways I never expected. And yes, I started a woodworker apprenticeship at 10 and am now 62 and have used an Incra TS-III and now the TS-LS for 20+ years in three different shops.

M


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

I never built a thing ,not even a bird house till I retired after 40 years as a master tech in a ford dealership. purchased my first table saw 5 years ago. my first router 3 years ago,last year my incra ls fence system. so I can tell you first hand it can make an old fool like me,, look like an expert. I'm no skilled craftsman lol over the years have spent a lot of time in auto machine shop turning crankshafts milling blocks and stuff like that and I can tell you with the incra you can rout the joints and dovetails so precise you cant even see a glue line. some applications I don't think you would need glue, the joints can fit that tight,I know that sounds crazy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I never built a thing ,not even a bird house till I retired after 40 years as a master tech in a ford dealership. purchased my first table saw 5 years ago. my first router 3 years ago,last year my incra ls fence system. so I can tell you first hand it can make an old fool like me,, look like an expert. I m no skilled craftsman lol.
> 
> - ruger


thats the problem with todays woodworkers everyone to get that tool that makes them an expert,nobody wants to take the time and learn the craft,very sad to me.ill say one thing, a master woodworker like a maloof,krenov,nakashima could take the cheapest tool from harbor freight and create a beautiful piece of furniture,they didn't rely on gadgets and high dollar luxury tools.learn the craft!


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

come on go have a beer and chill out.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> thats the problem with todays woodworkers everyone to get that tool that makes them an expert,nobody wants to take the time and learn the craft,very sad to me.ill say one thing, a master woodworker like a maloof,krenov,nakashima could take the cheapest tool from harbor freight and create a beautiful piece of furniture,they didn t rely on gadgets and high dollar luxury tools.learn the craft!
> 
> - pottz


You nailed it, pottz. Well said. Anyone who wants to see a true master in action should check out some Frank Krausz videos.

When we start to look at gimmicks to do our job, where do we stop? Why not just buy a CNC machine and hit Enter?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> come on go have a beer and chill out.
> 
> - ruger


Yes, pottz. Have a beer, a glass of wine, some good whiskey… it won't change the fact that you hit the nail on the head with your response.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> thats the problem with todays woodworkers everyone to get that tool that makes them an expert,nobody wants to take the time and learn the craft,very sad to me.ill say one thing, a master woodworker like a maloof,krenov,*LeeRoyMan*,nakashima could take the cheapest tool from harbor freight and create a beautiful piece of furniture,they didn t rely on gadgets and high dollar luxury tools.learn the craft!
> 
> - pottz


My only input is that my Biesemeyer cuts where ever I put it. 
It's not hard to set it in the middle of 1/16, or a hair to the left or right of that. 
Which means it gets within 1/64 and I can do it every time if I put my glasses on.
(thanks for the nod pottz…lol)


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Some people want better results sooner without spending a lifetime learning to work with crappy tools. Think how much more productive he would be with modern tech. The incra makes a cheap saw better and elevates the speed and quality of the work. Sneer all you want but tools like DRO's and the Incra make it easier to get better results faster. Yes I still make miscuts but now they're *PRECISE ERRORS* ...

M


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Guys, I am in woodworking because I want to spend less time in front of the computer
I could probably buy the top of the line tools and fill up my garage with them but what is the point

I will never do mass production and as far as I understand you guys live by doing this (most of you)
I don't want to finish the above and then look at a pile of high end tools that I will have to sell discounted because they were used.

Yes I like wood working but I don't know what I am going to build after I am done with the above  
A while ago I was asking myself if one can supplement his retirement income doing this but I guess I will make more money trading stocks than selling wood boxes


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> come on go have a beer and chill out.
> 
> - ruger


not a beer guy but im havin a nice glass of pinot,but thats not gonna change my opinion.i hope your havin a beer too because you seem offended,why? because you dont want to spend the time to learn the craft?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Some people want better results sooner without spending a lifetime learning to work with crappy tools. Think how much more productive he would be with modern tech. The incra makes a cheap saw better and elevates the speed and quality of the work. Sneer all you want but tools like DRO s and the Incra make it easier to get better results faster. Yes I still make miscuts but now they re *PRECISE ERRORS* ...
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


mark im not puttin down high end tools, hell ive got a shop full of em,but i also learned the craft from my grandfather and my father.i totally agree fine quality tools in the hands of someone that knows how to use is a benefit,but my point is many today think the tool will do the work for them,and thats a sad mistake.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I built my first set of kitchen cabinets on a craftsman contractors Tablesaw. It had cast iron table and a terrible fence. The trick know the saws limitations and adjust for them. There is no need for a high dollar fence when you can get a new piece of equipment with the money saved by not getting the incra fence.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> My only input is that my Biesemeyer cuts where ever I put it.
> It s not hard to set it in the middle of 1/16, or a hair to the left or right of that.
> Which means it gets within 1/64 and I can do it every time if I put my glasses on.
> (thanks for the nod pottz…lol)
> ...


Funny how that is huh? A 64th is a 64th is a 64th…..? I think?
Move the Bies over to 23-5/64" Lock. Move the Incra over to 23-5/64" Lock. Is there a good 64th and a bad 64th?
Just as accurate, and as an added bonus….it doesn't look like you stole it from the grande palace in St. Petersburg.

The Incra miter gauge? Maybe….I've never needed or wanted one, but I can see them being useful.
A few things to consider though for the OP.
Is your table saw itself capable of taking advantage of the 'repeatable' 1/2° accuracy they claim?
Is it tuned dead nuts accurate in every aspect?
Can it be?
Will it stay that way? 
Are the bearings good?
Do you own a top quality crosscut blade?
If you can't accommodate a miter gauge that claims 1/2° accuracy, then 1/2° accuracy doesn't mean ********************.

Edit:
If you want to make picture frames, you'll need to do much better than 1/2°.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I am not voting for the incra, but looking from another side. I can't go back 50 years and start learning a craft that took a lifetime. I hope to have many good years left to learn more about wood, but I don't want to waste time with junk tools. Many contractors I worked for supplied worn tools thinking that saved money. On the tools, yes, but it wasted alot of hours and cost them much of the profit. Wood is a hobby for me, and I want the best results I can get on my budget. I buy used tools and have a nice collection at bargain prices. If I find a deal on an incra, I would buy it. New, no.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> I am getting sick of this, not only that I can t order the product from Amazon as I would like but most of the other re-sellers have 10-12 weeks of waiting time.
> 
> I have a long list of projects and I am wondering if I really need this.
> Here is the list:
> ...


After rereading your post, IMO, you are overwhelming yourself with too many pressing decisions all at once. Pick a project, mentally go through the process of construction and assembly, then decide on necessary tools and equipment required. If existing tools cannot do the job then make a decision as to enhancements. Tools are tools! Accuracy is the results of how well you use them.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I am not voting for the incra, but looking from another side. I can t go back 50 years and start learning a craft that took a lifetime. I hope to have many good years left to learn more about wood, but I don t want to waste time with junk tools. Many contractors I worked for supplied worn tools thinking that saved money. On the tools, yes, but it wasted alot of hours and cost them much of the profit. Wood is a hobby for me, and I want the best results I can get on my budget. I buy used tools and have a nice collection at bargain prices. If I find a deal on an incra, I would buy it. New, no.
> 
> - ibewjon


I am with you there but I can't afford waiting 2 months to get my stuff
This is unique for me, I have the money I can't spend it on the tools I want because the supplier has no stocks, uniquely dumb. Is this like a new apple phone? Everybody wants one?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep. They really are that good. Order it now to get in line.

M


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I built a street hand crank organ. I had to build organ pipes and such. Needed some very accurate cutting. I had always admired the Incra table saw fence. So I purchased one. It does all they say it will,,, but I guess I am a measure and tap in place guy. I just could not get in tune with that fence. I found myself measuring and tapping… guess I just could not make myself trust the fences accuracy by dialing it in. I ended up selling the fence and going back to my original bessy type fence.

I think the Incra is a great fence for some, not for everyone, least not me. I have one of their miter gauges, use it a lot. Only thing I don't like about it you have to use a tool to do some of the adjustments. Another tool to keep close by…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm sure the Incra is well built but I wouldn't have one if it were free. It takes up the whole saw table and isn't any more accurate or precise than my Unifence.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m sure the Incra is well built but I wouldn t have one if it were free. It takes up the whole saw table and isn t any more accurate or precise than my Unifence.
> 
> - Woodknack


+1 for me it's just wouldn't give me any improvement over what im doing now,and the size would be a pita.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Spoken like someone that has never used one. In addition to being more accurate and repeatable its FAST! If time is money it'll pay for itself in no 'tap tap' time. Why not go back to just an adz if you can't admit progress?

M


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

There is a learning curve to the Incra TS LS. The micro adjust is handy for sneaking up on a fit. Multiple scales is nice, but not necessary.

The size is not a deal breaker. If you are a router table in the tablesaw kind of guy, it's a natural. Using the 52" fence you could have a router table on the left, right or both sides of the saw blade, with 1 fence for everything.

1 thing Incra doesn't do well is to move the fence to the other side of the blade. My saw is a right tilt, the tilt is towards the fence. The Biesemeyer was great for that. The Incra isn't. It isn't often that is absolutely required, but I did it a lot with the Biesemeyer, because it is so easy.

Look for a used one, nobody has the ready to ship. https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/d/cincinnati-delta-table-saw-incra-ls/6992914998.html


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I would love to take that deal but I am in Canada and I have an Amazon Gift Card to pay with it so it is not going to work


----------



## awsum55 (Jan 3, 2017)

It looks like a great product if you can afford it, but you had better have a lot of room on both sides of the table saw.

I have my table saw up against a wall on the right side, so I really couldn't use that type.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

WHEN IS AN INCRA FENCE REALLY REALLY USEFULL!
I hate to be a smart arce, but my answer is when I push the power button on either my table saw or router table.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> WHEN IS AN INCRA FENCE REALLY REALLY USEFULL!
> I hate to be a smart arce, but my answer is when I push the power button on either my table saw or router table.
> 
> - RRBOU


good answer-lol.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The craftsman makes the tool, the tool doesn't make the crsftsman.

Any jig in most cases will speed up any process. I for one don't have a use for it but that doesn't mean another might find ot very attractive

I agree with madmark on its advantage but not for every operation and this could only be a small percentage that it would be needed..

Really have the weigh in on the advantage ,need and price…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been wanting one of those for years, but after I put the $55 Wixey DRO on the saw, I realized I can rip things to within 5 thousandths of an inch pretty easily and that's plenty good for me.

I just looked at Amazon and the Wixey table saw DRO doubled in price. So $110. Maybe wait for a sale.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I've got the biesemeyer and it's never let me down. Battery not included

Too old to need digital but I do need them glasses now…


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I ve been wanting one of those for years, but after I put the $55 Wixey DRO on the saw, I realized I can rip things to within 5 thousandths of an inch pretty easily and that s plenty good for me.
> 
> I just looked at Amazon and the Wixey table saw DRO doubled in price. So $110. Maybe wait for a sale.
> 
> - Ocelot


so how do you manage to move your fence in 5 thsds. increments with your bare hands ?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve been wanting one of those for years, but after I put the $55 Wixey DRO on the saw, I realized I can rip things to within 5 thousandths of an inch pretty easily and that s plenty good for me.
> 
> I just looked at Amazon and the Wixey table saw DRO doubled in price. So $110. Maybe wait for a sale.
> 
> - Ocelot


ive got one on my saw makes precise measurement real easy.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It's not that hard if you learn how to look straight down on a guage..


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> so how do you manage to move your fence in 5 thsds. increments with your bare hands ?
> 
> - MiniMe


Nothing I do has ever required me to be with 5 thousands.
But more power to you if you think you need that kind of accuracy, I know I don't.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never use one, never even seen one in real life. I have some how managed to build all of the project in your list except the -2 wood strip lamps. They all turned out nice if i say so myself.

Whether or not you you buy one is up to you but I sure wouldn't let a 10-12 week waiting time stop me from starting.

I say that not knowing what tool you do have.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ditto ag,hell a 2×4 clamped to the saw table is a fence-lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> ditto ag,hell a 2×4 clamped to the saw table is a fence-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Been there done that…...............in the field a few times.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> so how do you manage to move your fence in 5 thsds. increments with your bare hands ?
> 
> - MiniMe
> 
> ...


my point was ..why the Wixey if you don't need that, the fence has its own measurement anyway


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> my point was ..why the Wixey if you don t need that, the fence has its own measurement anyway
> 
> - MiniMe


OK, I gotcha!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No, having a Wixey does not replace an Incra. The Wixey tells you where the fence is. The Incra *FORCES* the fence to the nearest 1/32" every time. I don't need to use a readout the get to say 19/32" (what is that in decimal anyway?) and fiddle to within .002" (not .005") by rapping & tapping, I just set to 19/32" and it is *forced* to within .002" without rapping & tapping. This makes it more accurate, more repeatable, and much, much faster to set even than with your Wixey.

I don't set my fence to .002", I set it to 1/32" and it instantly *locks* to .002", no rapping & tapping or test cuts needed. Can you set 1/32" and keep it anywhere near thous of accuracy? Can you repeat a cut after changing settings to 1/32" +-.002"?, .010"?, .030"? Measure and see and let us know just how accurate & repeatable your rig is. If you can hit to say .010" how long did it take to fiddle to that #? I hit .002" every time I flip the lock lever - no fiddle time needed

All these accuracy discussions miss the other features of an Incra like how the fence is most rigid at the leading edge of the blade and not at the front rail. Or how the fence has both front and rear locks so the fence is held like a vise in three places instead of just one like most other fences. Or how you can easily install subfences with the mounting slots or even a split fence when you're sharing with a router. Or how you can lock the fence down tight to the saw top so a sheet of paper won't slide under the fence making cutting thin stock or even .040" veneers easy. Or …, the list goes on.

None of you would clamp a 2×4 as your fence unless you absolutely had to. A conventional fence is simply better than a 2×4. In the same way an incremental positioner ('digital' fence - any brand) is better than a front locking 'analog' fence.

If you haven't used one, you really don't know.

M


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

dont know. dont want to. veneer on tb saw. ha ha what? 3" wide. go by urself a band saw.

u remembr how wrong u wer on this on https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/299681


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm…









Set the angle needed, and make a cut….need a cross cut?









Nothing to it….Knife a line you want to cut, and go to work…

Motor? I'm the motor. Batteries? I'm the battery. 









I need the "cardio" anyway….

One can cut a board to with in 0.005" on a humid Friday….then wonder what happened come Monday, when the humidity drops 30%....or goes up that amount….

people have been doing this since the Romans….it is called….Woodworking….learn to use the tools you have to work with….instead of acting like the kid waiting on the Christmas Sears Catalog to come in the mail….choice is yours…either go sit by the mail box….or just go to work…

best way to learn to use those tools? Get out into the shop, and PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the Incra 1000HD miter, though I rarely feel I have to use it. My Grizzly 0690 TS with my DIY crosscut sled does everything I want it to do:
SuperSled for Table Saw

One of the big reasons I don't use the Incra 1000HD, is that I have found it to flex too much on longer pieces. My sled eliminates that issue, even when cutting angles. I have been using this sled for the past eight (8) years and it is as straight/accurate as ever.

I do, however, love the Incra I-BOX Jig for making Box-Joints. FWIW, I have made other simple "box-joint jigs" before with varying success. The Incra I-Box is very precise and adjustable. And that means much less time and wasted material when fine-tuning the joint. Just my 2-cents…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I like pie….I like cake more better though.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Back to the original question. Have you looked at the Jessem router table set ups? I just bought the Excel II set up and it's VERY nice. I was in the same dilemma that you are, Incra is a great product, lead times are months out.

Precision (however you accomplish it) make the building process much more enjoyable. It also makes a better quality final product that looks good as well.

Maybe this group could spend more time providing potential options for you, and less time amicably arguing about whether you should get a tool or not.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Motor? I m the motor. Batteries? I m the battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something wrong in that picture, that watch should be 








or this









Do you have a GPS on your car or you use this:


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Back to the original question. Have you looked at the Jessem router table set ups? I just bought the Excel II set up and it s VERY nice. I was in the same dilemma that you are, Incra is a great product, lead times are months out.
> 
> Precision (however you accomplish it) make the building process much more enjoyable. It also makes a better quality final product that looks good as well.
> 
> ...


They are wasting their time not mine, I just scroll down to the next message 
It is entertaining though, I am in IT and member of many online communities (one of them rewarded me with the money I am trying to spend on these tools that I am trying to identify as the most useful first) and I am seeing this everywhere. Drifting away from the topic is a human habit that started with the first articulated words we humans ever spat out of our chests ..and it has not got any better as the number of topics we can digress on is increasing every day


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

All this talk about high end fences makes me want a better one. Having to adjust the fence square with a speed square and recheck is a royal pain. The only way I can use a table saw for longer cuts is to roll it (job site saw) out the door. It is what it is until I can get a larger shop built. In the meantime I patiently work on my skills until that day comes.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Well without having much experience I can only guess that even with this high end tools you will never know when something went out of tune and it will ruin your work, so I guess minimal checking is required anyway, measure twice cut once is an axiom no matter what tools you use


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lot of opinions presented here but it comes down to, do you think you need a high dollar fence to make a cut and dont feel confident working without one,well if you can afford it get it,but the fence still wont do the work for you,you still need woodworking skills.i love newbies that go out and spend huge dollars on high end tools but have never even made a cutting board.it's like buying a ferrari to learn to drive,you'll probably crash-lol.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

@pottz I went through this exercise when trying to get a better miter gauge for my cheap Kobalt jobsite saw. I like to get high quality tools but the Incra was just too expensive so I ended up with

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WBLNDD/ref=ppxyodtbasintitleo00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It works fine for my needs and looking back I would probably have dropped the Incra and damaged it anyway. I need to save for a better saw anyway.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/248706

Being mainly a cabinet maker working with sheet goods I would tear this fence system up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm…









Been in use for about..30 years…









Also works as a router guide…and even the circular saw uses it as a crosscut guide

Just 3 pieces of scrap, handful of screws….even used as a large "speed square" ...

Accurate? As accurate as I can make it…..I still recheck during set ups….
YMMV…









Details..









"Factory Corner" was checked with a framing square. hardwood cleat was sized to run on a DeWalt Jobsite tablesaw, with a POS fence…1×2 was attached with screws, then planed to match the edge of the plywood…both checked for straightness. 
Maybe I should print a Veritas, or Woodpecker name on it?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

bandit dont ever cahange man,dont think you ever would anyway,because your just too cool,you do things guys buy fancy high dollar gadgets and still cant do half of what you can,because there all looking for that shortcut to make them a master woodworker.i love your style,you go to the beat of your own drum.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I got into an Incra fence cheap a few years ago. I like the quick set-ability. It came with an old "portable" contractor's saw. They must have been real men back then; that saw weighed about 100 pounds, without the motor (belt drive). The saw is long gone but I kept the fence. It's now mated to the SawStop JSS with the unnecessary braking mechanism.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

I tell you what. pottz ,go make a keepsake box with double dovetails on all four corners and through the top with flawless joint fit. with no filler in any joint, and get back to me with pictures. lets see how that works out for you. if you knew what was involved you wouldn't bash incra or make fun of me,,for only woodworking for 5 years with your so called newfangled tools. this is why a lot of people don't come back here, i'm gone.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

At last someone else mentioned the speed of an incra. It pays for itself and is strong as a tank.

Jack Duran: The fence locks in three places (front, back and center) and you can slam it with 3/4" plywood all day long without flex or movement.

Bandit571: nice that you do all hand work. But when you're trying to boil the labor out of a project speed helps. Think of all the time you've spent twiddling your fence and imagine you get that time back for more woodworking …

M


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Well I for one need to learn the basics and I don,t need spèed, my decision is taken no incra fence for me
If I had a business in woodworking then for sure I would have one in my shop.My interest in this is recreational with some practicality but far away from making a living out of this


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> If I had a business in woodworking then for sure I would have one in my shop.
> 
> - MiniMe


Funny thing is, I'm in business, and know a lot of friends that have businesses and have been in a lot of other business as well. No Incra's. In my opinion, as great as they are (Madmark), it's more of a specialty item not a production item from what I have seen in my experience.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

> Funny thing is, I m in business, and know a lot of friends that have businesses and have been in a lot of other business as well. No Incra s. In my opinion, as great as they are (Madmark), it s more of a specialty item not a production item from what I have seen in my experience.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


So true. I see it as a gimmick. It might be useful on a router table using their patterns to do box joints and stuff. Even then, my Leigh dovetail jig is always set and ready and I use a method I found on here for setting up the Incra iBox.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

You really don't need the high-end high-cost tools to do the projects you have listed. Use the cash to get the tools needed to complete the jobs you mention. This way you have a variety of tools to get your projects done. Instead of spending big bucks and ending up with less tools. *You can always upgrade to the preferred tools wish list at a later date.*
It cost too much money to have the best of everything all at once. Easy comparable example; A twenty year old wanting a shop fitted with all the fine tools and gadgets now. Where as the old timer got his tools and gadgets over a ten or twenty year time period, and upgraded as time and money allowed.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

My Incra table saw fence has been very useful addition to my shop since I purchased it several years ago; as is my Incra router table fence. They are tools that I value for their accuracy, exact repeatability and precision. Sure it is "just a fence"; just like a 2×4 clamped to the saw is "just a fence". But that is where the similarity ends. Why buy a Lie Nielsen plane? It's "just a plane" like a Stanley is "just a plane" Why spend a large amount of money on a Rob Cosman saw, when a Veritas does the same thing for a lot less. After all, it is "just a saw". Why buy Starrett squares when a Harbor Freight square " will do". Do you *need* an Incra fence? Maybe-maybe not. My tool buying decisions are based on need, want and financial ability to buy the best tool that I can afford. I research my purchases and buy tools that I think will aid me in becoming a better woodworker. The tool won't make me a better woodworker alone. But if a tool or anything else I buy for my shop allows me to expand my abilities, be more accurate, be safer and allow me to make a quality product in a shorter time frame…then I am all in. When I started woodworking 35+ years ago, and decided that I would be in it for the long haul; I decided to make one large capital expenditure each year to expand my tool arsenal. I wanted to have a fully equipped shop when I finally retired. I did just that, and then years in, replaced worn out or older tools with new and better versions as finances allowed. I just made do with what I had until I could get better equipment. Fortunately, some years were better than others and I was able to make more than one major Cap-Ex. Some years, I made none. Now I have everything I need (and probably want), still using a mix of older, well cared for and maintained tools and newer replacements. If you want a tool, can afford to purchase it with the thought that it will help you to do projects that are better constructed; will help you work safer or will just allow you to have more fun; then knock yourself out and go for it! We all have different needs and wants. To the OP: it *is* disappointing to have to wait for a new purchase that you really want, need and can afford, but with the Incra products, the wait, IMHO, will be worth it in the long run. Good Luck-Work Safely- and Have Fun!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally, someone else who gets it!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Its an issue of want vs need. I don't. but not against those that think they do…

Now if i cut 50 drawer boxes out with the Incra and then sand them on the edge sander what would my accuracy be..

Madmark, Madmark2 you've been having this old argument for years. Not everybody has problem setting a tablesaw up to make multiple cuts…

But I get it…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Its an issue of want vs need. I don t. but not against those that think they do…
> 
> Now if i cut 50 drawer boxes out with the Incra and then sand them on the edge sander what would my accuracy be..
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bandit571: nice that you do all hand work. But when you re trying to boil the labor out of a project speed helps. Think of all the time you ve spent twiddling your fence and imagine you get that time back for more woodworking …

M

- Madmark2
[/QUOTE]

Because, one, I do not need speed for the projects I do. I arrange set-ups so that very little needs changed between tasks. Labor? I am RETIRED, this allows me to hide out in the shop as much as I feel like doing.

Prefer to make a "sample" from each set up…then make the cuts. There is no rush in doing the set-ups, just so they are done right….a few test cuts on a bit of scrap, to confirm the set up….then all the good parts are run through….
Tablesaw I have in the shop….the OEM fence's best work is in taking up shelf space. The speed square is more accurate, easier to set up and align, and stays put in use. When I need to trim off the ends of a glued up panel so it is square…a circular saw and the speed square do the job fairly quickly…

IF I need to guide the router in making a sliding dovetail socket across a wide panel ( like a chest of drawers side) I lay out with the speed square, and make the cuts. IF I use the router table, the speed square acts as it's fence.

As soon as I figure out the drifts on the bandsaw I have, I can use the speed square as a fence on it.

Hmmm, maybe I should paint it a Gold colour? Or, would a bright red look better? Price was right, though…

I gave up worrying about that Time/Labour schtick a LONG time ago…..hard to enjoy the work, when one is more worried about how much time it takes.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I tell you what. pottz ,go make a keepsake box with double dovetails on all four corners and through the top with flawless joint fit. with no filler in any joint, and get back to me with pictures. lets see how that works out for you. if you knew what was involved you wouldn t bash incra or make fun of me,,for only woodworking for 5 years with your so called newfangled tools. this is why a lot of people don t come back here, i m gone.
> 
> - ruger


wow sorry i offended you with my opinions i forgot were not allowed to do that here.maybe your the one that should go have a beer and chill out.also your dovetails are beautiful whether hand done or with an expensive gadget.i never said i was againts tools like the incra,ive got a shop full of em,what i said was i think more woodworkers should learn the skills first than aquire tools to help make things faster or better.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It's just everyone's opinion and not worth fighting over..If one feels it will improve there work then by all means buy it. Festool is the same way..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Finally, someone else who gets it!
> 
> - Madmark2


What you don't seem to get mark is there's more that one way to skin a cat. Not everybody likes to do it YOUR WAY. Not everybody builds the same kinda of projects.

I'm a European or uni-fence lover. I wouldn't have a table saw fence that doesn't slide fore and aft, that doesn't flip on it's side for a low profile. That Incra fence would take up too much room for me. For ripping work having that much fence behind the blade can be troublesome when wood starts bowing. That's one the beauty of the slide back fence. If the Incra fence is so great why have I never seen one anywhere but in picture. I've been in a fair number of shops and never seen one.

Having said that , I'm sure Incra Fence works great for what you do (what ever that is, it not clear). Frankly it insulting to many people that you come on this forum and tell us we don't get it. You are the one who doesn't get it. That fence is NOT for everybody and ever thing. Why do you think not many get it?

Watch some of these videos and see how a euro fence is used in ripping operation note how it's in the pulled back position for safety reason.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWBTyvNhUXq0ofu6ta1EAaQ


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It s just everyone s opinion and not worth fighting over..If one feels it will improve there work then by all means buy it. Festool is the same way..
> 
> - JackDuren


i agree ive got lots of high end tools that make the job easier,my opinion was i learned the skills first,seems like a lot of guys here dont like opinions that dont agree with theirs.if we all agreed on everything no one would ever evolve.the beauty of woodworking is their are many ways to do everything,and none are wrong.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Finally, someone else who gets it!
> 
> - Madmark2
> What you don t seem to get mark is there s more that one way to skin a cat. Not everybody likes to do it YOUR WAY. Not everybody builds the same kinda of projects.
> ...


i dont think ive really ever seen that style fence before,who makes these,i might be interested in something like that. this is a good example of people presenting "different" opinions.ag just showed me something that was new to me.thanks buddy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Finally, someone else who gets it!
> 
> - Madmark2
> What you don t seem to get mark is there s more that one way to skin a cat. Not everybody likes to do it YOUR WAY. Not everybody builds the same kinda of projects.
> ...


The Europeans figured out the shot fence for ripping many years ago. There's just no need of a bunch of fence behind the blade when ripping


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I think a short or shot fence ? would make it that much more difficult to see if I am getting off. I like the feedback I get when I see the board drifting off the fence. I may not be able to make a rapid adjustment to fix but without waiting to measure I know I am way off. I then try to figure out what I am doing wrong and correct it and try again. I say this as a newbie that is still learning. That Europian saw top looks really small too. It reminds me of a craftsman 7" TS I had as a kid.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Now put a power feed on it..


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

We usually use ge short fence when using a slider. You need it only to guage and it prevents kickback…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Now put a power feed on it..
> 
> - JackDuren
> 
> ...


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The saw has no purpose. And doesn't belong in a shop…


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Remember I'm the guy that calls ita bottom shelf and not a deck. Could be a professional foolon the internet. Ya never know…


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

The fence past the blade keeps the outfeed side from skewing right ...

Alaskaguy: the original post was about the incra. I have one and, speaking from experience, support it. Others, without benefit of first hand knowledge, decry it.

Everyone with an incra replaced a conventional fence with it. Few, if any, have reverted to their old fences after using an incra. Why is that I wonder? Could it be that it really is better?

Sure folx can do work with a pocket knife, but that doesn't make advanced tools any less valuable.

I also resent the implication of lack of skills in "if you think you need it". No I don't "need it" in the same way I don't "need" to woodwork. But having used one and conventional fences over the past 50 yrs, it actually is: better, faster, more accurate, more repeatable. Throw stones if you must but that doesn't make the incra any less of an advancement.

If you haven't used one, go find one and use it and then get back to us. Until then you're just guessing about its features / lacks and not qualified to advise the OP about something you have no experience with.

M


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Except on a sliderr when using the incra 1000 it's only necessary to use enough for a stopping block. I guess I was wrong ALASKA your saw would be useful with a incra 1000…my apologies. ..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The saw has no purpose. And doesn t belong in a shop…
> 
> - JackDuren


It's obvious you goal is to needle me. That's OK I've got a thick skin thanks to people like you. What funny is up above I agreed with you. I just put it a little differently. Perhaps it's just you reading comprehension.

"It's just everyone's opinion and not worth fighting over..If one feels it will improve there work then by all means buy it. Festool is the same way.." I't seem your backpedaling now.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

We're good ALaskaGuy. It's OK to needle someone as long as we leave the ice picks out of it

But remember you started it…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey if madmark2 wants to sell incra fences for a living thats his right,i just dont need or want one-lol


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Remember I m the guy that calls ita bottom shelf and not a deck. Could be a professional foolon the internet. Ya never know…
> 
> - JackDuren


I was just trying to help you Jack.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's an example of using a power feeder without ha mile of fence beyond the back of the blade.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Has a mile to start to keep the boards straight, not 12"..

Remember I was working in shop in 1983 before you guys had an Internet to make a point on…..I guess this makes me an antique. ...


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I see that your not needling but rather trying to discredit me so I'll let you have the topic…..

But I am curious do you have a cabinet shop and work for yourself work for another shop or do neither?

You seem to have a lot of time…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I see that your not needling but rather trying to discredit me so I ll let you have the topic…..
> 
> But I am curious do you have a cabinet shop and work for yourself work for another shop or do neither?
> 
> ...


Not tying to discredit you. When someone say shelf I don't automatically think of the top or bottom (deck) of a cabinet box I think of an intermediate horizontal piece of wood or man made material that's fixed or movable that most people sit or store thing on. Often times good terminology can save confusion. I don't always know or use the right terminology either but I try.

Yes I have lots of time. I'm 76 years old and retired 3 years now. I worked in construction for 30 years. I have a pretty nice shop at home. Built cabinets, kitchens and some furniture for just about ever, no I never ran it as a full time business. I retired after 30 years with the local carpenter union and then spent another 18 working for the Anchorage School District in their maintenance/cabinet shop. I build tons of cabinets, cubbies, desk, tables, about any kind of case work you'd find in a school for those 18 year before retiring form there. BTW I did all that without an Incra Fence.

If you click on my avatar you can find some picture of my shop, tools and some of my work. I don't claim to be a know it all or the the best of any thing.

I'd go out to the shop and work on something but I don't get it.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! Hard to believe that this thread devolved into a measuring contest where everyone whips it out and then gets their favorite measuring device to see whose is bigger. I'm sorry I wasted my time commenting, but stand by my comments that were certainly not put out there to piss somebody off, or to affirm or discredit one opinion or another.
Let it go, and agree to disagree. It's only just opinions anyway, and everybody has one.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wwodbum if you stand by your comments i wouldn't consider it a waste of time your opinions matter as much here as mine or anyone else's,dont ever be afraid to speak your mind.whenever passionate people come together and voice their opinions your gonna get conflict,but as long as we respect those opinions it can benefit us all.lets keep it cool and have fun guys.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Wow! Hard to believe that this thread devolved into a measuring contest where everyone whips it out and then gets their favorite measuring device to see whose is bigger. I m sorry I wasted my time commenting, but stand by my comments that were certainly not put out there to piss somebody off, or to affirm or discredit one opinion or another.
> Let it go, and agree to disagree. It s only just opinions anyway, and everybody has one.
> 
> - Woodbum


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wow! Hard to believe that this thread devolved into a measuring contest where everyone whips it out and then gets their favorite measuring device to see whose is bigger. I m sorry I wasted my time commenting, but stand by my comments that were certainly not put out there to piss somebody off, or to affirm or discredit one opinion or another.
> Let it go, and agree to disagree. It s only just opinions anyway, and everybody has one.
> 
> - Woodbum
> ...


hey you forgot the goobers and rasinettsl.and maybe throw in one of those over cooked high priced hot dogs-lol.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

Is this site always this ugly? Such meanness. Also, with so many opinions, how does a beginner know who to believe?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Is this site always this ugly? Such meanness. Also, with so many opinions, how does a beginner know who to believe?
> 
> - JerryMaldonato


no not always but there are the dark corners where ugly lurks!-lol.hey this place is full of b-s'ers and legit guys that know their s##t.you just gotta weed through it.understand their are guys here with a passion for this craft and wont take any phoeny crap,me being one of em.im like our good mutual friend,we dont play to the fools.but just understand the passion of us that love this craft,we just wont people that want to learn and respect this beautiful craft for what it is.just ask our friend,he got booted for his passion,as have i,and will probably again-lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Is this site always this ugly? Such meanness. Also, with so many opinions, how does a beginner know who to believe?
> 
> - JerryMaldonato


Ugly? A bunch of woodworker not agreeing on (fill in the blank ) and voicing their opinions in not ugly. It just happens from time to time that people disagree. Lots of good information on this site. If you want ugly go to the CL political forum.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

AlaskaGuy and pottz… I can see you two are genuine. I've looked at your project pages and it's obvious you are both the real deal.

pottz, you can get booted from here? Why didnt the "manhood" post get booted. Crazy place for srue.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> AlaskaGuy and pottz… I can see you two are genuine. I ve looked at your project pages and it s obvious you are both the real deal.
> 
> - JerryMaldonato


thank you,i think my,yours and alaska guys friend would agree.hey whatever you need let me know,ill always help anyway i can.peace.


----------



## JerryMaldonato (Jul 7, 2017)

> thank you,i think my,yours and alaska guys friend would agree.hey whatever you need let me know,ill always help anyway i can.peace.
> 
> - pottz


Namaste. We should all be more peaceful. May the force be with you and keep your fingers safe.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> AlaskaGuy and pottz… I can see you two are genuine. I ve looked at your project pages and it s obvious you are both the real deal.
> 
> pottz, you can get booted from here? Why didnt the "manhood" post get booted. Crazy place for srue.
> 
> - JerryMaldonato


oh yeah,i know from experience-lmao! i wont say,but i know! just keep your friends close and your lumber jocks closer-ha ha.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> thank you,i think my,yours and alaska guys friend would agree.hey whatever you need let me know,ill always help anyway i can.peace.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i tatally agree.im here to learn,not preach nonsense.watch and learn weed hopper.when you can snatch the tool from my hand you will have arrived-lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AlaskaGuy and pottz… I can see you two are genuine. I ve looked at your project pages and it s obvious you are both the real deal.
> 
> - JerryMaldonato


Well thanks Jerry. I'm certainly far from the best woodworker around. Check out some of the projects and dialog in the "furniture maker forum. That being said, at the beginning of this thread I hadn't planed on getting as involved as I did. But when someone starts telling me/we don't get it, I feel the need to say more.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> AlaskaGuy and pottz… I can see you two are genuine. I ve looked at your project pages and it s obvious you are both the real deal.
> 
> - JerryMaldonato
> Well thanks Jerry. I m certainly far from the best woodworker around. Check out some of the projects and dialog in the "furniture maker forum. That being said, at the beginning of this thread I hadn t planed on getting as involved as I did. But when someone starts telling me/we don t get it, I feel the need to say more.
> ...


ditto,im here learning everyday,and i respect all that are far better than myself,i think what ag and i are saying is we respect those that listen rather than talk,which is very cheap!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't say you didn't get it. I said he did. Don't project.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I didn t say you didn t get it. I said he did. Don t project.
> - Madmark2


It's implied!


----------



## Howardh (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm actually selling my LS-TS 32". It works perfectly and does exactly what it says it will do. However, I'm trying to work in the middle section of a 3 car garage with cars on both sides of me and with the fence moved away from the blade, it takes up a huge amount of real estate. Plus, because of the arm, there is no room to place anything to speak of on the table, offcuts, etc. I also like working in metric and I bought the imperial version. I put my SS fence back on and I think I will get a Wixey digital TS gauge to guarantee the accuracy and repeatability I desire. If you are in N. Texas and interested in buying a 3 month old unit, let me know.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Plus, because of the arm, there is no room to place anything to speak of on the table, offcuts, etc.
> 
> - Howardh


You bring up a *great point*. I repeatedly put cut pieces parts onto the right side of the table. People don't realize how much time it takes to walk a part to a different location after each cut.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I didn't say you didn't get it. I said he did. Don t project.
> 
> - Madmark2


*"Finally, someone else who gets it"!* That implies the rest of us don't get it. You imply if we don't agree it's a must have tool we don't get it.

That fence just isn't for everyone.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I m actually selling my LS-TS 32". It works perfectly and does exactly what it says it will do. However, I m trying to work in the middle section of a 3 car garage with cars on both sides of me and with the fence moved away from the blade, it takes up a huge amount of real estate. Plus, because of the arm, there is no room to place anything to speak of on the table, offcuts, etc. I also like working in metric and I bought the imperial version. I put my SS fence back on and I think I will get a Wixey digital TS gauge to guarantee the accuracy and repeatability I desire. If you are in N. Texas and interested in buying a 3 month old unit, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Toronto Canada but I decided that it is not worth the money for me, I do not need that much precision in my work. Besides this I can only pay with an Amazon gift card


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

MiniMe… with all that went on this thread, suprised what it turned into. Did you decide to pursue the Incra. It does have some good features and benefits, but for me, with the woodworking I do, I don't see myself going out and getting a Incra. I think I'll save my pennies for a Woodmaster Tools planer and drum sander.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

For those advocating a wixey WR700 as replacement for the incra note that the wixey only reads to two decimal places (.010") so hitting say 1/8 (.125") or 1/16 (.0625") or 1/32 (.03125") might be problematic using the decimal readout. The fractional display will work, but the repeatability is 5x *worse* (.010 vs .002) than the incra and still requires you to rap/tap into position.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> For those advocating a wixey WR700 as replacement for the incra note that the wixey only reads to two decimal places (.010") so hitting say 1/8 (.125") or 1/16 (.0625") or 1/32 (.03125") might be problematic using the decimal readout. The fractional display will work, but the repeatability is 5x *worse* (.010 vs .002) than the incra and still requires you to rap/tap into position.
> 
> - Madmark2


man let it go,this issue is never gonna be settled their are those that feel they need it and those that dont,if ya wont one get one,if dont,dont.who even cares anymore,this has been exhausted to death.now go make something with wahtever ya got,it'll work fine-lol.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Tastes great!

Less filling!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Tastes great!
> 
> Less filling!
> 
> ...


cheers


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey guys were all here because we love woodworking…...right, so why do we rip each other apart over something as stupid as, is an incra fence useful,what the f**k.who cares,if you think it is buy one if not,argue with madmark,i guess he cares,dont know why,but…..well i dont-lol.hey it's saturday night and i got better things to care about.peace out jocks,have a drink and relax,this is all just stupid…........bye!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> hey guys were all here because we love woodworking…...right, so why do we rip each other apart over something as stupid as, is an incra fence useful,what the f**k.who cares,if you think it is buy one if not,argue with madmark,i guess he cares,dont know why,but…..well i dont-lol.hey it s saturday night and i got better things to care about.peace out jocks,have a drink and relax,this is all just stupid…........bye!
> 
> - pottz


25 posts later… lol!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I do believe the "horse" was buried long ago, and this mess of a thread has run it's course.

Have wood work to do, blogs to write….no time for beating the ground where the horse used to stand, nor any point.

Maybe Cricket can end this mess of a thread…...as a Public Service?


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Yea I think the tread can be closed. 
50% need it 50% don't -myself included


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Just hit UNWATCH


----------

